# Best paint to hide a border jumpers mud job



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey everyone... So usually when i paint an empty room i use a sprayer and use kilz2 latex primer then for my paint i usually use behr... this has worked out really well and i have had no complaints.... A GC (who is a good friend of mine) is really backed up on work and has asked me to help him out with some painting... the problem is his sheetrock and mudding jobs are HORRIBLE!!! He has illegals just throwin rock up and then 2 of the worst coats of joint compound on there i ever seen.... i even had to have my own crew sand over what his crew already did!!! walls still rnt that great... what is the best paint method to cover this up??? i know you will always see it but what kind of paint hides this **** job the best??? i been using flat and eggshell in behr but im thinkn maybe a better quality paint is what i neeD??????  illegals!!!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Put your flame suit on. ( We don't Like behr, nor do we support the big box") 

I would prime with something like Builders Solutions & top coat with builders solutions from SW


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

nick114920 said:


> Hey everyone... So usually when i paint an empty room i use a sprayer and use kilz2 latex primer then for my paint i usually use behr... this has worked out really well and i have had no complaints.... A GC (who is a good friend of mine) is really backed up on work and has asked me to help him out with some painting... the problem is his sheetrock and mudding jobs are HORRIBLE!!! He has illegals just throwin rock up and then 2 of the worst coats of joint compound on there i ever seen.... i even had to have my own crew sand over what his crew already did!!! walls still rnt that great... what is the best paint method to cover this up??? i know you will always see it but what kind of paint hides this **** job the best??? i been using flat and eggshell in behr but im thinkn maybe a better quality paint is what i neeD??????  illegals!!!


Flat black, and turn the lights out. It'll look great.:laughing:


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

jackrabbit5 said:


> Flat black, and turn the lights out. It'll look great.:laughing:


Lmao:laughing:

or you can slit all the tendons in your wrist an do a Foupa(*Sp) style painting.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

If you're using Kilz2 Latex and Behr paint, you're paint jobs are about as good as the "border jumpers'" mud job.....btw...did you actually see them jump the border?...did you ask him to show you his papers and he couldn't produce them?...or are you just an A-Hole?


----------



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

send_it_all said:


> If you're using Kilz2 Latex and Behr paint, you're paint jobs are about as good as the "border jumpers'" mud job.....btw...did you actually see them jump the border?...did you ask him to show you his papers and he couldn't produce them?...or are you just an A-Hole?


O U C H


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

nick114920 said:


> walls still rnt that great... what is the best paint method to cover this up??? i know you will always see it but what kind of paint hides this **** job the best???


I wish there was magic-paint too.


----------



## Flikka (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank-you Mike, you said what I've wanted to say a few times on this wonderful site.

Nick, if the GC couldn't fix the problem I would walk away from the job. Wouldn't want my name associated with the job.

Good luck.
Mary


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

Normally i would walk away from the job.... but the contractor is a good friend of mine... i assume the mudders and hangers are border jumpers cuz they talk real fast, work even faster, dont speak english, do ****ty work, and live in a trailer that my buddy has.... oh and by the way... the trailer isnt some mobile home in a trailer park... this trailer is hitched to the back of his work truck!! What would you assume???? pictures comming soon!!


----------



## T.GUTIERREZ (Nov 22, 2007)

A Heavy Mill Primer , Maybe Blockfiller Then A Good Low Sheen.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> If you're using Kilz2 Latex and Behr paint, you're paint jobs are about as good as the "border jumpers'" mud job.....btw...did you actually see them jump the border?...did you ask him to show you his papers and he couldn't produce them?...or are you just an A-Hole?


sounds like you must have illegals on your crew......I saw a crew of 20 or so illegals painting today. I didnot need to see there papers


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

nick114920 said:


> ...help him out with some painting... the problem is his sheetrock and mudding jobs are HORRIBLE!!! ...2 of the worst coats of joint compound on there i ever seen.... ....what is the best paint method to cover this up??? ...what kind of paint hides this **** job the best??? i been using flat and eggshell....


Sorry Nick, paint colors...it doesn't fill
The solution is to put another few coats of mud on it and sand away before painting




nick114920 said:


> So usually when i paint an empty room i use a sprayer and use kilz2 latex primer then for my paint i usually use behr...
> this has worked out really well and i have had no complaints...


I would be remiss in not saying "because you are long gone when most of them fail"
Honestly, the Kilz2 is a stain sealer...and a bad one...with an extremely high failure rate (failure as in falling off the wall)
Many local Paint Stores won't even carry it (mine won't)
The Behr is almost as bad
Neither will fail each and every time, but there's no way this combination can possibly work all the time...or even for a reasonable success rate
There's no way you _don't_ have failures with this combo
You just haven't heard about them yet
(but others have...trust me)


----------

